# European Chambre Du Commerce



## UrbanX (Nov 28, 2012)

Once upon a time, four explorers happen to find themselves sailing the high seas towards mainland Europe, and they’re all deciding what they want to see. Priority 7 is desperate to see Chateau Lumiere, as it has (so far) been quite exclusive with only a handful of people having been there. It’s a lovely building, and he got some amazing photographs of it here: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24391[/ame] but I was more excited about this bad boy:







The Chambre De commerce has been a stock exchange of one form or another, on this site for hundreds and hundreds of years. Its also been burnt down more times than James Cordens had hot dinners. Luckily this last one has stood the test of time and been up well over a hundred years now. With literally no sleep we drive straight to the city. The city is quiet, the sun hasn’t even risen, and newspapers blow silently down the street. 

Access isn’t noisy per-se, but at this time of morning every little noise is exaggerated. We carefully time it with passing cars etc. and were quickly in. Even though it was still really dark we used our torches as little as we could, allowing our retinas to adjust naturally to the darkness. It was worth it. The moment you wander into the main chamber, it takes your breath away. 


























We all kind of split up around the main hall and sat in silence, taking photographs occasionally. Maybe it was the tiredness, or the almost ecclesiastical architecture, but I found that time alone meditative, almost spiritual. We sat for around half an hour, watching the sunrise slowly begin to pierce through the roof lights. 






Rooflight detailing:















Another Selfie:





First floor:

























Secondary chambres. Rooms like this completely surrounded the main hall on all floors. All of them had a fireplace, all different. 





From above:





Keys:





By the time we bowled out of the access it was mid morning. There were delivery men moving furniture from an adjacent building only feet away from our access. There was no way around it we’d just have to go for it! We smiled politely, they gave us a knowing smile. When one of the burly men saw my camera he struck a really camp pose! Love it. 

Time for one quick group shot!





Thanks to all who came, and also to a new explorer who wrote me a fantastic pm with what to look for in the building. Made even more generous as English isn’t his mother tongue. 

Cheers for looking. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/P8kuUoGbawg[/ame]


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow now this is outstanding! Great shots and video mate! The architecture there looks out of this world!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome a true splore must see, you captured it great mate.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 28, 2012)

Stunning comes to mind. Excillent report


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ace report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 28, 2012)

Architectural heaven, and so pleasing to the eye 

I think i remember seeing this some time back when a report appeared from one of our foreign brethren. It still does it big time


----------



## Bones out (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice one fella, all round quality!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 28, 2012)

Truely spectacular!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 28, 2012)

*Such an amazing looking place!! Rather splendid pix too...*


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lovely set Urbanx and I see no mention of the wrong entry being attempted lol...here are a few of mine.









































a shameless selfy


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn impressive shots mate, love (once again) how we got completely different shots of the same place!  
Awesome start to an awesome adventure!


----------



## peroxidetim (Nov 29, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Damn impressive shots mate, love (once again) how we got completely different shots of the same place!
> Awesome start to an awesome adventure!



In every report I see new POV's! That is the magic of large locations 
I love your pics: again i see why i have to spend money on a decent wide-angle lens. ...


----------



## night crawler (Nov 29, 2012)

What can I say other that Awesome. those fireplaces are impressive as are the pillars.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great set of photos Priority.


----------



## Ruby1995 (Nov 29, 2012)

pretty awesome, im hoping to see this when im next in belgium on a road trip  didnt get to see it last time as it was too out of our way


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 1, 2012)

A great set of images from both of you. It looks a fantastic place !


----------



## Fluffster (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. I'm in awe! 

Incredible pics, very different takes on it - I didn't realise how knackered the place was till I got to Priority 7s photos. Thanks both, I can't wait to get out there and start splores of my own


----------



## rectory-rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, that is just beautiful  I wasted a lot of my life before my last trip over there searching in vain for this bloody place  lol

~RR


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Oh, that is just beautiful  I wasted a lot of my life before my last trip over there searching in vain for this bloody place  lol
> 
> ~RR



Yeah took a fair bit of searching. There was one line of text on a report on another urbex forum which hinted at the street name (in English) I ran it through translate, and google the street name and it existed!

Thing is tho, it's a bit of an odd one, as it's not really on any street...


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 1, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> Oh, that is just beautiful  I wasted a lot of my life before my last trip over there searching in vain for this bloody place  lol
> 
> ~RR



get in touch bud we can save you some time lol


----------



## rectory-rat (Dec 1, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> get in touch bud we can save you some time lol



I'll PM you soon as I get a chance bud. Cheers


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 7, 2012)

Congratulations on finding Hogwarts!


----------

